# atikmpag.sys BSOD Win 7 64bit



## RobmannN (Sep 24, 2010)

System Specs:

· OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64
· x86 x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? =Vista Home Premium 64
· Is the OS an OEM version = yes
· Age of system 18 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? = yes upgraded 14 days ago because of slow startup occasional BSOD
· CPU = i7 920 @3.65
· Video Card 2x Asus EAH4870DK CROSSFIRE not overclocked
· MotherBoard Asus P6T
· Power Supply - brand & wattage = Gigagbyte Odin 800W Modular PSU

Installed Win 7, 2 weeks ago as new install no old settings retained. Now getting regular BSOD after approx 1 week. One would naturally suspect the overclock but it is the same crash almost every time atikmpag.sys. This happens even if the video cards are not running in crossfire.

Most of the crashes have occurred while playing Oblivion with a number of mods loaded so I had thought Oblivion was causing the crashes but the last one happened shortly after startup while reading email.

Thanks for looking at this for me.

...Rob


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All *8* BSODs had the same bugcheck - 

*0x116* = Video TDR Timeout; probable cause = ATI

This 2005 Asus ATK0110 mobo utility driver has brought many Windows 7 systems down - BSODs - update it ASAP -

```
[font=lucida console]
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 [COLOR=Red]2005[/COLOR] (42476C4C)
[/font]
```
Asus Support --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys update; scroll down Asus site and look for ATK0110 --> http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1

Update Realtek NIC -

```
[font=lucida console]
Rt64win7.sys Sat Dec 19 04:11:30 2009 (4B2C98C2)
[/font]
```
Realtek drivers --> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Remove Trend Micro Internet Security -
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/Page...sions-of-Trend-Micro-products-in-my-comp.aspx

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1037161

Re-boot unpon completion. Install MSE.

MSE --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_RobmannN_Windows7x64_09-24-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_RobmannN_Windows7x64_09-24-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 24 05:51:16.173 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:31.485
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c80 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`055a44e0 fffff880`03e45c80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep 23 00:24:20.891 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:24:45.203
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6c80 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0ae29110 fffff880`03e14c80 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 22 03:44:08.928 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:54:35.865
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0b1284e0 fffff880`0402bdcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 22 02:49:42.565 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.502
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0691d748 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Sep 21 02:48:43.172 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:21:12.483
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`08a46210 fffff880`04006dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 20 01:21:28.269 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:33:20.580
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0696b010 fffff880`03a45dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 06:23:08.657 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:56.594
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`05f31010 fffff880`0406cdcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 06:41:51.960 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:35:01.271
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0c5a5010 fffff880`03a88dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## RobmannN (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks very much. I have completed the driver updates uninstalled TM 2010 pro and MSE is running a scan now.

May I ask why uninstall TM 2010 pro?

Regards
...Rob


----------

